# The Machine Has Seen Better Days



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Saw this on a patio today. Customer called to get a price on finishing what he started. He was digging up his sewer without calling for utility locates.

He hit the gas line and then received visits from officials that informed him of the need to get a licensed plumber to finish the job.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A Marco LT90 open cage. That machine will hurt you if you're not a skilled rodder.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I totally dislike the open cage sewer machines , don't like piss and **** getting all over me .


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I like the machine but was hoping for a pic of the gas line!!! hahahaha


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The first sewer machine I ever used was an open cage Marco and it scared the **** out of me. 





Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The local housing authority buys those alot. If one does something out of the ordinary, they buy a new one. You don't see many plumbing contractors using them.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I use them and had one stolen out of one of the trucks a few months ago.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PlungerJockey said:


> I use them and had one stolen out of one of the trucks a few months ago.


So, the police need to put out an APB for somebody who's either incredibly strong or recently visited the emergency room for a back injury. :laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> So, the police need to put out an APB for somebody who's either incredibly strong or recently visited the emergency room for a back injury. :laughing:


Nope... The truck it was stolen out of had a lift gate and the theives knew how to use it. I'm thinking it was a plumber or a handy hack. I hope I see my machine in someones truck someday, It's been awhile since I spent the night in jail.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Saw this on a patio today. Customer called to get a price on finishing what he started. He was digging up his sewer without calling for utility locates.
> 
> He hit the gas line and then received visits from officials that informed him of the need to get a licensed plumber to finish the job.



Looking at that picture makes my hands and arms ache at what could happen. I've limited experience with drum machines, but had been on the receiving end of caught gloves a couple of times. :blink:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

so did the homeowner let you take it?


----------

